# 6th Annual Ann Arbor Night Race!! September 24th



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Come out and Race your Electric and Nitro vehicles UNDER THE LIGHTS!! 

The 6th Annual Washtenaw RC Car Night Race will be held 
Saturday September 24th (Rain Date October 1st) 

Race will be held in the parking lot of the Family Learning Center 
850 South Hewitt Rd 
Ypsilanti, MI 48197 

I-94 and Michigan Ave in Ypsilanti. 

Time: 
Track build starts at Noon 
Practice 1:30pm 
Qualifiying 3:00 pm 
We will run the 1st two qualifiers then break for dinner. Last qualifier and the mains are under the lights!! 

Classes are: 
Novice 
Stock and 19T and MOD Sedan 
Nitro Sedan 
F201 
Stock Truck and Buggy 
Mini Class 
EMAXX?? 
Nitro Truck?? 
CLOD?? 
3 cars make a class. 

All Entries $10 per vehicle 

Concourse before the Mains! Dress'em UP, Light'EM Up and show them off!! We shut all the lights off for the ones that want to show off the lighted features of their cars!! We vote for a winner then we let all cars with lights run before the Mains!! 

You will need pit Table and chairs. plenty of pit space for canopies, and a source of power. Please bring generator to share and spotlights if you have them. Even room for motor homes if you have them. 

As always, Any help will be appreciated. 

This year, We will have new boards for building the track. 

Lets all get together and end the Out Door On Road season with some good racing under the lights!! 
Dan


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Hope it doesn't SPRINKLE...........


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

All issue with the watering system have been addressed and taking care of. Track location on the property will probably change also. 
Dan


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Popping this back up to the top. 

I am planning on making this race. Hopefully there will be some nitro TCs since that is all I'll have to race! Carlos, break your's out!


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Looks like there will be a good Nitro Class. 
It also looks like a lot of racers are breaking out their stock trucks!!! 
So come and join the fun!! 
3 cars make a class.
Track will be nice and big for nitro cars!!


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

*Running order*

Dan I was wondering what running order you planned on using at the night race and also Washtenaw so I can figure out what classes I want to run
Russ


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Looks like Mother Nature is going to cooperate!!

Hope to see a big crowd come out and join us for the end of the outdoor On Road Race Season Race!

Dan


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Glad Mother Nature got the rain out of her system yesterday.

Looking forward to running around the track! Fred Baumgartner and I will be there to run nitro TC.

-Rich


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

Ayone running 19T TC? Ken and I are planning to. Anyone else? Hopefuly we'll have enough.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I takled to Fred a little while ago and he was planning on racing mod and nitro TC. However, if there are more folks racing 19-turn, I am sure he could be convinced to race that. :-D


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

What are the tire rules for touring car? Rubber? Foam? Round and black?


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Hey Kevin....Rules? Put tires on your car & come to have fun!!


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Thanks to all for making it a great race day!*

I would like to thank all who came and raced with us at the night race!
I had a great time and hope you did also!
Thanks to Craig and John for the help with announcing and letting me get some track time in too!!
Also to all who helped set up the track.
A special thanks to Richard Chang, Fred B., Molly Gates, Joe Gates, Ben Belote for stay late and helping us take the track down. 
We had a fast yet technical layout and a LOT of fun racing!
See you next year! And at Washtenaw in November!
Dan


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Dan, Carlos, and Jason - thanks for a great race! The weather was awesome - even with the dew later at night.

Fred and I were trying our hardest to get a 17 second lap, but no luck. 

That was a fun layout, even with a nitro car.

-Rich


----------

